# Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda V/s Akal Takht



## Bmandur (Jan 4, 2012)

Boycott Prof Sarbjit Dhunda – Sri Akaal Takht Sahib Aadesh
Jan 3, 2012 by SSNews

It was inevitable, even though his biggest sin was criticism of Jaap Sahib. His missionary friends defended that by saying that the CD was doctored (looks like thats the only excuse these missionaries come up with on every occasion).

There are other parts of that video where Dhunda is criticising every bani of Guru Gobind Singh Sahib. And interestingly those series of videos were produced and sponsored by none other than Singh Sabha Canada. And the same fuzzy organisation has been providing monetary help to Dhunda’s Missionary College in Ludhiana.
The dots get connected so well. And now all the missionaries will be up in arms, crying foul play, even when the evidence against these anti-Sikh preachers and organizations is overwhelming.
Reactions of Sangats on following press from Sri Akal Takht Sahib:

This is very sad Give your views.
We all are aware off how Akal Takhat Jathedaars works and they do what ever they want if some one just send an Cd or phone call why not  call Prof Sarbjit Singh if they do not satisfied than they can order the Aadesh. They are well aware he is on Canada tour. Dividing the Sikh nation. 
Looks like no one wants to follow the Guru Granth Sahib they all think they are above than Guru Granth sahib
Gurfateh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda. How sad*

BHAI SARABJIT SINGH DHUNDA 30 JULY 2011      - YouTube Its Not sad at all...has happened to Kala Afghana, Prof darshan Singh..its just another NAIL in the coffin of the jathedars under the thumb of the RSS friend badal akali dal...The REACTION of the Major Gurdwaras in canada to CONTINUE the Dhunda Tour UNABATED is solid Proof that the Adesh is not worth the paper its printed on...The Only 2 persons hwose religious sentiments were "hurt" are Ratinder and lamba of the infamous Duo run Pathetic Org which specilaises in Fake manufactured cd evidence !!
For the record  Prof Dhunda is the very best of the Best..the Cream of the crop to come on the Parchaar stage...


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda. How sad*

 ਭਾਈ ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਧੂੰਦਾ ਦਾ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟੀਕਰਨ 

http://youtu.be/5_VCg1MQZgE


*****************************************************


ਅਖੌਤੀ ਜਥੇਦਾਰਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਸੌਦਾ ਸਾਧ ਦੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਲ ਤੁਲਨਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਰਾਗੀ ਨੂੰ ਮੁਆਫੀ 







Source: Des Punjab


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda. How sad*

The Faridabad Raagi jatha leader Sukhdev Singh Komal who did Gurbani Kirtan sitting at the feet of Sauda Saadh and called him equal to Guru nanak...was boycotted by the sikh sangats and as a result was also summoned to Akal Takhat to clarify.
IN his personal clarification he related how he was so financially distressed due to debts after having given Travel Agents many lakhs to procure visas to as many as six countries and failed. As a result he went to a local railway line to commit suicide. There he met a group of Sauda Saadh followers who persuaded him that he should approach Sauda Saadh dera for help. It was conveyed to him that his debts would be cleared by the generosity of sauda saadh....hence the Glorifying way Kirtan was sung at the sauda saadh dera..but the saadh only gave a normal Kirtan Bheta..and what was worse was that the Kirtan came on You-Tube and the Ragi was boycotted by all local Gurdwaras so badly that his debts became even worse. It was in this situation that he came to Akal takhat..after a long wait the Five jathedras heard him and told him..OK you are forgiven. Period. No one even bothered to listen to his financial woes/Root causes of his "sin"... which are the root of his "fault"...So much for ????...Justice was seen to be given..not really ???.

Prof Dhunda Ji in His Katha has NOT mentioned Harmandar Sahib Amritsar. He says The Gurus darbar..which is essentially Each and Every Gurdwara/or place where the SGGS is Parkash or has been Parkash for a period of time. His CONTEXTUAL use of this WORD was taken OUT OF CONTEXT to TWIST his Katha and allege fault on his part.

What did Dhunda say ? Dhunda Ji asks....What IF Today Massa Ranghharr were to face Sukha Singh Mehtaab Singh..what would he ask them ? ( Massa Ranghharr was that low life who was the ONLY person to volunteer to desecrate Harmandar sahib during Mughal Occupation of Amrtisar by having a Dancing Girl dance inside the harmandar sahib and have alcohol served. When the Sikhs in Far away Malwa region heard of this, two Sikhs Sukha singh and Mehtab singh volunteered to travel to Amrtisar and bring back the head of Massa or be shaheed in the process...as it happened these two managed to enter harmandar sahib and cut off the head of Massa and took it back to malwa). So WHAT would Massa say TODAY ?
Massa would say: OK Ji..I got my head cut off for having a Dancing Girl dance in a place where your Holy Granth used to be Parkashed ? I got my head cut off becasue I served alcohol in that place ? TELL ME...DONT MOST SIKHS do EXACTLY THE SAME TODAY ?? Dont SIKHS serve Alcohol and Dance the Bhangra....in the same place where an hour or so EARLIER there was the Parkash of the SGGS for Anand karaj ?? ( Immediately after Ananad karaj ceremony in many cases, the Granthis quickly do sukhassan of SGGS, and REMOVE the palki etc and the place is then cleared for the Dancing to begin ). Further MASSA asks..In my case the Dancing Girl was "imported" and not related to ME..BUT..YOU SIKHS...dance with your own DAUGHTERS, WIVES, RELATIVES....parade YOUR OWN IZZATT..sometimes RIGHT NEXT DOOR to the Parkash SGGS too !! ( In this case where the dance hall is nearby to a GURDWARA or owned by the Gurdwara )..or even IN THE STREETS as is seen in MOST SIKH WEDDINGS today ? Just How many SIKH HEADS would ROLL ?? ( for the exact same crime Massa committed ??)
That is the "Imaginary Dialogue between massa and the Sukha singh/Mehtaab singh duo that Prof Dhunda Ji related in his Katha"....and the Worldwide Sikh Sangat judged that THIS IS 110% TRUTH....but the TWISTED MINDS..twisted this OUT of context and manufactured the wild allegation that Dhunda Ji has "verbally desecrated the Holy harmandar sahib" via this dancing/alcohol allegation ??? what an Imagination and what a basis to summon Dhunda Ji ( While taking PRE-EMPTIVE PUNISHMENT on him by BANNING HIS KIRTAN/KATHAS worldwide with IMMEDIATE EFFECT ). Whats even more surprisng is that this section of the katha is only 0.001% of the 117 minute katha which is too solidly based on Gurbani to be "twisted" even by wildly imagination filled twisted manipulators !!

This is Solid Proof that TRUTH HURTS....yes indeed the Solid Truth of Gurbani being brought forward by Dhunda Ji is hurting badly these so called babawaadee/derawadee/rss touts in sikh disguise....Pakhandwaad is being torn to shreds....and this hurts badly....their bread and butter is in danger...IF SIKHS WAKE UP !! Thus the VICE OF TRUTH must be SILENCED swiftly and decisevely..But the IT AGE and MEDIA make this so very very difficult....the SUN of GYAAN can no longer be hidden under a Chola..even if its a chola of a Apex jathedar...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda. How sad*

STAND UP and be counted..No palce for such Backward fatwas in GURMATT...
Jatinder Singh Khatra - Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda, Akal Takht FatwÄ (Gurdwara Dashmesh Darbar)      - YouTube


----------



## Ishna (Jan 7, 2012)

Can someone who speaks Punjabi please share with us the jist of this speech?  Seeing the works 'Akal Takhat fatwa' makes my skin crawl.

Thanks


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 9, 2012)

*ਅਵਤਾਰ ਮੱਕੜ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰੋ. ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਧੂੰਦਾ ਖਿਲਾਫ ਅਪਮਾਨਤ ਸ਼ਬਦਾਵਲੀ ਉਪਰ ਪੰਥਕ ਵਿਦਵਾਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਰੇਡਿਓ ਸ਼ੇਰੇ ਪੰਜਾਬ ਉਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਤੀਕਰਮ ਸੁਣੋ:*

*Link:* http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/...2/09 Jan 12 Avtar Makkar reg Prof Dhoonda.htm


----------



## Searching (Jan 9, 2012)

Ishna said:


> Can someone who speaks Punjabi please share with us the jist of this speech?  Seeing the works 'Akal Takhat fatwa' makes my skin crawl.
> 
> Thanks



Ishna ji
Jatinder Singh ji in this video is warning Sikhs against the Hukumnamas (edicts) from jathedars of Akal Takht as finds many of them not in compliance to Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  He tells us that up till 1920 there was no system of Jathedars in Harmandar Sahib but there were only sewadars.
This is a relatively new practice that has crept into our system is politically motivated.
He also points out that these people fiddle with the Nanakshahi calender and make changes to it as they deem.
Therefore as Sikhs we must be careful and not believe anything blindly that comes from these jathedars.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Searching Ji.  I thought the Akal Takhat had issued a 'fatwa' against Sarbjit Singh Dhunda or something.  Maybe I don't understand what a 'fatwa' is.

I didn't know about the intolerance of hukamnamas from Akal Takhat... is there any firm footing for a Khalsa??  On the one hand we have to follow SGPC Rehat Maryada (which is fine) but on the other hand we throw stones at the institution behind the SRM?  Just whose 'side' are we on?

Don't get me wrong, I've got a bucket of stones right here, but it still feels like a gaping hole in the panth is getting wider and wider.  Despair.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

ISHNA JI..
you have to understand what is called SIDHAANT...Sidhaant means STAND based on SIDHAANT...GURBANI..GURMATT.....what our GURU ji actually MEANS...

The AKAL TAKHAT is a Sidhaant....meaning it must be based solidly on GURBANI, GURMATT. Its Not a BUILDING and its NOt a seat of power for Men no matter how holy.

The Akal takhat is certainly NOT A Back Room where deals are made, where five ( out of which TWO are themsleves GUILTY of serious misconduct - 1. Not following and and not even acknowledging the SRM. and 2. Contravening the SRM.) So mere men cannot be GURU SIDHAANT...( especially so IF two out of five are actively breaking those very sidhaants themsleves).

Prof darshan Singh ji was called to the Akal takhat. He arrived at the Akal takhat and waited at the steps. The Five who wanted to judge him ( in a back room deal) refused to coem out into the PRESENCE of the sangat and the SGGS. So while the Good professor waited in the presence of the sangat and SGGS..the Five waited for him in their back Room closed to the public and arrived at their excommunication decision.

It has happeend before..The Akal takhat once gave a Siropa and Honour to  Punjab Governor  Michael Odwyer and the General Odwyer who had ordered the shootings at jallianwallah bagh. He also REFUSED to give up SMOKING while receiving the Siropa..the Akal takhat jathedar made an EXCEPTION to that also...!! so he wanst following the SIDHAANT..he was follwoing the BRITISH GOVT orders..just like the present ones who are subservient to Badal. Period.

The STONES and BRICKBATS are for these subservient self serving hypocrites and shameless syncophants.....NOT the SIDHAANT on which the takhat is based. Throw as many as you want....


----------



## bscheema (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lUICqiVw3I

wooo!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 11, 2012)

Once again the PET Badal Channel helping to make these pujarees make a fool of themsleves...this is NOT KATHA per se but a vicious personal attack on a person awaiting clarification...certainly proof that Dhunda has no chance of any justice here...hes already hanged.


----------



## bscheema (Jan 11, 2012)

yes he's already hanged this was done after morning katha from Manji sahib ,no matter what was the purpose of stage Gurbachn singh did'nt miss the chance to exploit him ,and stage in front of thousand viewers


----------



## Searching (Jan 12, 2012)

> I didn't know about the intolerance of hukamnamas from Akal Takhat... is there any firm footing for a Khalsa?



Ishna ji
Even I did not know about it.
Firm footing for a Khalsa should be in his/her belief in SGGS ji and not some jathedar's hukamnama which itself may not be in compliance with SGGS.

It saddens me as I feel Sikhs are the only community of all the religions with cannot rely on its sole caretaker organisation i.e SGPC.


----------



## Bmandur (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Prof Sarbjit Singh Dhunda. How sad*



Soul_jyot said:


> ਭਾਈ ਸਰਬਜੀਤ ਸਿੰਘ ਧੂੰਦਾ ਦਾ ਸਪੱਸ਼ਟੀਕਰਨ
> 
> http://youtu.be/5_VCg1MQZgE
> 
> ...


 
They must received the share from (Deravaad)there Golak that is whyNo spashati karan nothing.
Money Talksjapposatnamwaheguru:


----------

